
Ask HN: Any places for early products, alpha stage, to get users and feedback? - wintom
I have at least two side projects and would love to get feedback from fellow UX&#x2F;Product&#x2F;Engineering people.<p>This is super early stage stuff, I wouldn&#x27;t even call it beta. I am not comfortable having non-professionals look at this :)<p>Even someone to just try the app or look at my flows would be good at this stage. Does anyone know any good places for something like this?
======
itamarst
You need to get feedback from potential _users_. Where do your users hang out?

